# Courses



## Darkkin (Nov 19, 2017)

_._


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 19, 2017)

Wonderful!  Who says you can't write metaphor?  Ridiculous!


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 19, 2017)

Marcus Aurelius:  'Of each particular thing ask: What is it in itself?  What is its nature?'  Such is the nature of the river's course...

@pel

Why the LOL? There is no inherent humour in this piece...


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 19, 2017)

​This is a very good short poem. It's evocative and subtle in leading the reader to envision it.  As for the LOL, showing what and how to write about river and time was ironic and therefor funny.


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 19, 2017)

No irony intended, merely a poem.  Therefor, not funny...


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 19, 2017)

Line 4 makes the poem metaphorical.  The river becomes symbolic as life that might appear meaningless.  The word "strangers" sets the observers apart.  Ones who are not familiar with the river as the river's purpose actually is.  To me, this is metaphorical.


----------



## RHPeat (Nov 20, 2017)

The personifies the river into a woman. That's metaphorical. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 20, 2017)

RH, please stop trying to explain metaphor...I am neither a simpleton nor deliberately obtuse...Readers can take what they like from a piece, you find a metaphor great, stating it means X to you is fine.  But my brain quite simply will not process it that way.  Biologically incapable.   That horse is long dead.  If there is an issue with piece or if you have a suggestion, I'd love to hear it. There is a reason for my use of that quote.  A critical reason.

Stop and consider the nature of an object.  A brick as it is hefted and swung.  And bone, softer, living but its very purpose, structure, is also a critical flaw.  Brick to bone, stone to living flesh.  The hand swinging the brick knows the nature of the brick, hard and handy.  Heavy in the hand.  Latent energy.  The wielder cares naught for the nature of the bone, the living flesh...It is all about the latent energy of the brick.  It knows nothing of the harmony, the wonder of living flesh grasping it.

Subtlety, the nature of the objects, can be easily shattered and destroyed by those unaware of its existence.  Set the brick down.  Listen, consider.

Books that can lend some insight:

_Neurotribes _by Silberman
_Outliers _by Gladwell
_The Power of Different by _Saltz
_Struck by Genius by _Padgett
_Imagine:  How Creativity Works _by Lehrer

And of course Marcus Aurelius...

When one is dealing with what the majority of people consider to be defective or deficient thinking, research and reading have helped.  Know the problem, its nature...  My nature is to see the nature of objects.  The context.  An observation from a discussion thread:

It is like having an Einstein-Rosen Bridge in one's head. You can make bizarre connections through systemic congruencies of the inherent properties of objects and their reactions within a delineated space, but you are viewing the wormhole from the outside. You can see the void the bridge surrounds, the bend in space time. You know about the bridge, but everyone else walks through it completely unaware of its existence. You have the cosmos in your head, but you cannot set foot on that bridge, so you learn how to navigate around it. To try to fit statements within their context. What is straightforward to everyone else makes no sense to you...






- D.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2017)

This was good. Brought out questions. Great imagery.  I might say please do not subject us to your rages. I might say that but I'm afraid. Sometimes lol for me is joy. JAT.  I can see the river sides eroding; strong, fast current; large volume of water, and things come out of the bank... Nice


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello, DarKKin.... this poem was sublime... the imagery was powerful... I have lived near the river my entire life, it is where I go to shed the chaos in my life and reconnect with peace.. you captured the essence of the river, deceptively calm, most of the time.... but NOTHING gets in her way when she rages during floods... she will destroy everything in her relentless quest to find the sea.... I can appreciate the many layers of this poem... thanks for a fabulous read..


----------



## ned (Nov 26, 2017)

hello - love the urgency in this - it looks cool, but for me, it is frantic

needs a stronger finish, perhaps - a stronger rhyme?

breathless.....Ned


----------



## Namyh (Dec 5, 2017)

Darkkin - Whenever I get off course and can't find my way, I'll remember the river and its travel. It might be just enough to reorient my way. Thanks Darkkin.....in advance! Namyh


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 6, 2017)

Concise and subtle.


----------

